# Can You Make Driving For Uber a Job?



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, why not? Uber has repeatedly stated it's creating tons of full time jobs for people, and it's campaigns are geared towards declaring that financial and employment freedom awaits those who sign up to drive for Uber.

I don't even need to link the various articles and statements, we all know this to be true.

And yet, certain "Well Known Members" of this forum claim to have "figured it out" and hold anyone who tries to make a job out of this in sheer and blatant utter contempt.

Just look at this guy go:



Actionjax said:


> Good luck with your job. I and the other 80% of us part time users of the system will take pride in poaching your fares. Eventually relegating you to think of another job. hahahaha.
> 
> I love this hobby. It really helps me offset my income from my real job. Too bad you haven't figured it out to get you out of the hole your in at the moment.


Let's dissect this, because it's not the first time this "Well Known" forum member has in, so many ways, insinuated and outright stated that it's part time hobbyists who are the "backbone" of Uber..

- 80% of Uber drivers are part timers, not full time.

- They don't really need the $, or count on it to survive

- They are out there "poaching fares" from anyone trying to be full time

I mean, is anyone actually reading this guy's comments? He literally laughs at the plight of people who try to earn an income with Uber!

Relishes the thought that he and his fellow 80%ers are poaching our fares, and gleefully forcing our hands financially till we consider another job.

And THIS is the guy you praise for writing useless puff pieces about nothing.

And this forum has the nerve to send me warnings? Hilarious. Just ****ing hilarious.

************************

Here's a reality check: The vast majority of Uber drivers are working way more than a couple hours a week part time. Most are actually really trying to use it as a means to a viable income.

So before you even put even the remotest faith in what some people on this forum write, understand where they are coming from, and the sheer derision and contempt they hold you in for daring to dream that you could earn a living driving for Uber. They are not your friend, your partner or even someone you want to seek advice from. They are leeches.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I think part time might work. I wouldn't advise doing it full time for many reasons. The rates are still good in Toronto from I can tell, but you never know when/if they'll slash the rates. It's always good to have something to fall back if uber/lyft doesn't work out.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Actionjax isn't the one that baited me into this work with a livable wage, only to cut fares in the blink of an eye by nearly 40% after I was well onboarded and relying on this income.
Actionjax isn't the one that has saturated the market with drivers, knowing full well how that was negatively impacting drivers earnings.
Actionjax isn't the one that lies to me over and over again.
Actionjax isn't the one that told me that he was cutting fares by 25% so that I would allegedly earn 12% more.
Actionjax isn't the one that promises me he "has my back" but then craps on me any way he can.

How can you claim to be a driver while trying to blame Actionjax for the atrocities that are being committed by this tech company?

Are you serious?

Get out of here, troll!


----------



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Actionjax isn't the one that baited me into this work with a livable wage, only to cut fares in the blink of the eye by nearly 40% after I was well onboarded and relying on this income.
> Actionjax isn't the one that has saturated the market with drivers, knowing full well how that was negatively impacting drivers earnings.
> Actionjax isn't the one that lies to me over and over again.
> Actionjax isn't the one that told me that he was cutting fares by 25% so that I would allegedly earn 12% more.
> Actionjax isn't the one that promises me he "has my back" but then craps on me any way he can.


Except, ActionJax supports most/all of these Uber actions and if we complain about them, calls us fools for buying in in the first place.

Because he doesn't "need" this. He's doing community service. Not for profit.

LOL


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I believe Actionjax is as upset with the way we have been treated as anyone is. I'm not concerned in the slightest over what he does or does not do.

That tech company is the one you should be worried about. Put more of your energy towards fighting against the way we are all being exploited by that tech company...not by one guy that you are for some reason singling out.

Wasted energy. Sheesh.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Actionjax isn't the one that baited me into this work with a livable wage, only to cut fares in the blink of an eye by nearly 40% after I was well onboarded and relying on this income.
> Actionjax isn't the one that has saturated the market with drivers, knowing full well how that was negatively impacting drivers earnings.
> Actionjax isn't the one that lies to me over and over again.
> Actionjax isn't the one that told me that he was cutting fares by 25% so that I would allegedly earn 12% more.
> ...


Amen


----------



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I believe Actionjax is as upset with the way we have been treated as anyone is. I'm not concerned in the slightest over what he does or does not do.
> 
> That tech company is the one you should be worried about. Put more of your energy towards fighting against the way we are all being exploited by that tech company...not by one guy that you are for some reason singling out.
> 
> Wasted energy. Sheesh.


I'm a bit smarter than I come off, you know. This is way bigger than "one guy" - it's about the group that they represent.

Here's the problem: So called drivers like him, his little sycophant on this board and the mindless lemmings they seek to influence actually thwart any meaningful efforts to effect real change, because they empower Uber, and customers, to continue to treat us poorly.

It's why we can't get changes to the app, destination, tips, better rates, you name it....because there are plenty of people like them that will gleefully "poach our fares" because they don't "depend" on Uber for income. Just read their posts! Any time someone comes up with a way to improve the reality for the full time driver (or someone who actually "needs" to drive)...they shoot it down, say it's ok, we're ok with it.

And then outright laugh at us as they hope that we drop off and make way for more newbies and part timers who buy into the fallacy of doing it for "fun", for "a little extra cash" or "community service".

This is why we can't get anywhere, not because I'm not aiming my ire in the right direction. My concerns are taken up to the highest levels at my regional office, I have very intense in person conversations with them regularly....and then part timers and hobbyists basically negate any of these efforts.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGTA said:


> Well, why not? Uber has repeatedly stated it's creating tons of full time jobs for people, and it's campaigns are geared towards declaring that financial and employment freedom awaits those who sign up to drive for Uber.
> 
> I don't even need to link the various articles and statements, we all know this to be true.
> 
> ...


Biggest contradiction in this forum :

Math has been maxed out : true it's hard to make a profit driving UBERX
Swapping equity for money : true 
Ratings is unfair :true
Bad behavior by customer. : I'm not sure ( it's a UBER phenomenon )

Here is the kicker many drivers have made it profitable for them read forum
Many are working ways to make it work for them 
Many realize UBER is a launching platform

Here is the important part drivers will have to figure it out for them self

I said before I can not destroy a person for trying 
Also trying to encourage drivers does not make you a UBER fan

Half of my comments are PRO DRIVER 
Half are ANTI-UBER

it's confusing to be in favor of driver while they work for UBER

WELLCOME TO UBER WORLD


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Biggest contradiction in this forum :
> 
> Math has been maxed out : true it's hard to make a profit driving UBERX
> Swapping equity for money : true
> ...


So you're like that character from Orwell's "Animal Farm" "Squealer". Or maybe Joseph Goebbels etc. Just taking whatever side is most convenient at the moment.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I am not concerned in the slightest with taxi drivers and owners.
I don't blame them for one second for doing whatever it takes.

Yes, I drive on the tech company's platform only. But I completely disagree with the unfair playing field and the blatant way this arrogant company has conducted itself - attempting to put taxi companies out of business.

At this point, I am united with all drivers, whether TNC or taxi cabs.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Kalee said:


> I am not concerned in the slightest with taxi drivers and owners.
> I don't blame them for one second for doing whatever it takes.
> 
> Yes, I drive on the tech company's platform only. But I completely disagree with the unfair paying field and the blatant way this arrogant company has conducted itself - attempting to put taxi companies out of business.
> ...


Amen


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> So you're like that character from Orwell's "Animal Farm" "Squealer". Or maybe Joseph Goebbels etc. Just taking whatever side is most convenient at the moment.


My record is clear
Actually I'm the only person that defends the customer
Second I defend the driver
Third transportation market it General
EDIT : I fight trolls lately


----------



## subliminal (Apr 21, 2015)

To be fair to uber I believe one of the reasons why they have to hire a ton of drivers is because the drivers have no set schedule and because of that a high number of drivers are needed to assure that there is enough coverage. If they limited the amount of drivers they would have a problem if everyone just decided not to go to work one day.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberGTA said:


> I'm a bit smarter than I come off, you know. This is way bigger than "one guy" - it's about the group that they represent.
> 
> Here's the problem: So called drivers like him, his little sycophant on this board and the mindless lemmings they seek to influence actually thwart any meaningful efforts to effect real change, because they empower Uber, and customers, to continue to treat us poorly.
> 
> ...


 Well it appears you have worked it all out. Part time uberX drivers are taking work away from full time uberX drivers who took the work from the taxi drivers. Toughen up princess


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberGTA said:


> I'm a bit smarter than I come off, you know. This is way bigger than "one guy" - it's about the group that they represent.
> 
> Here's the problem: So called drivers like him, his little sycophant on this board and the mindless lemmings they seek to influence actually thwart any meaningful efforts to effect real change, because they empower Uber, and customers, to continue to treat us poorly.
> 
> ...


Do you know the difference between a independent contractor and employee is? Actionjax is really saying you have the choice to be exploited or not you have the choice to make money or don't. But people need to stop blaming uber,because they're not making any money. Just like any job quit and move on. Contractors that uber full-time have to deal with contractors who uber part time.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

subliminal said:


> To be fair to uber I believe one of the reasons why they have to hire a ton of drivers is because the drivers have no set schedule and because of that a high number of drivers are needed to assure that there is enough coverage. If they limited the amount of drivers they would have a problem if everyone just decided not to go to work one day.


I disagree. If the rates per each ride are profitable, rest assured that you'll have nearly every driver out there all day, taking every fare received.

Cut the rates to where they are now and now you have drivers not taking every fare and only driving during surge. I can only handle so many $2.40 fares before I throw in the towel and go home. They need more drivers because the ones they have cannot afford to give away rides for 12 hours per day.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Like I've said time and time again uber/lyft is best served part time.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Well it appears you have worked it all out. Part time uberX drivers are taking work away from full time uberX drivers who took the work from the taxi drivers. Toughen up princess


Amen


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Like I've said time and time again uber/lyft is best served part time.


Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Amen


You and your amens won't save you from the gates of Uber hell


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Like I've said time and time again uber/lyft is best served part time.


Join livery for full time 
We welcome you


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGTA said:


> You and your amens won't save you from the gates of Uber hell


So far they have 
But good point


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Bingo!!!!!!!


 What is with you and bingo. I decided to give that one a like since we actually agreed on something.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Join livery for full time
> We welcome you


 That sounds like quite the adventure.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> What is with you and bingo. I decided to give that one a like since we actually agreed on something.


I think jeech hit the nail on the head earlier.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

We need the fuzzer's input on this.


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

I consider myself "part time" and I do 30-40 hours a week on top of my regular fulltime job i have had for 14 years. 

There are alot of issues that we should be working together on such as tips, disclosing destination, surprise rate cuts, ratings, etc. You and ActionJax have rubbed each other the wrong way, thats it. Actionjax isnt indicative of some organized group of part timers who sing Uber's praises and take it up the ass whenever possible. Did Actionjax say some things to get under your skin? sure. he is hardly by any means anti-fulltimer. 

Uber is best done when you cherry pick your hours you work. This is known. But for fulltimers this isnt possible if they want some semblance of a normal life. Who is going to work morning rush, go home, work evening rush till late in the night, go home around 3am, then get up again at 6am for morning rush... 6-7 days a week. Thats asking for problems with your health. So fulltimers will chose a regular time slot that will work best for them, likely a 10-12 continuous daily shift. Fact is some of those hours will be slow, and will have to get through the slow hours. 

During the peak times, fulltimers will have to deal with an influx of partimers. Just how it is. Parttimers will cherry pick to work the peak times. 

Personally, i'm making good money parttime. After the may 19th court date I may switch fulltime. This is all new to me, so am still learning things about the cab/tnc/livery industry. Would love to get into it as a fulltime thing.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> My record is clear
> Actually I'm the only person that defends the customer
> Second I defend the driver
> Third transportation market it General
> EDIT : I fight trolls lately


I follow the same level as you. For me I am on the side of the consumer. And I believe I have represented that in this city well. Made a few friends and a few enemies in the process.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I try to give advice from my personal experiences and perspective from doing UberX over a year ago to going full livery +UberBlack. I try to give the realities of the driver experience, before and after the rate cuts and help people who are interested in what it takes to do this full time here in Georgia, understanding that the way this state is set up its easier to get into than a lot of other places.

If you're here in the Atlanta area, it's best not to sit on the fence and either go all the way in or drive on the Uber platform on a scaled back part time basis. Somewhere in the middle just leaves you with a severely depreciated vehicle.


----------



## Kappa21 (Mar 18, 2015)

Theres no reason to go after a driver.
Its amazing sometimes and it sucks sometimes to be a driver. 
You wanna do it legit like a real cab drivers who deal with so much overhead its ridicoulous. Sure its good money and you can go home with 500 dollars cash working from 6am to 4am in the hot summer months.

UBER, for any given city is an organic idea that has to work both for the drivers and for the users. When that happens you get a good flow. Its amazing to do rides and then end it and see the total come out for 50 dollars for less than 20 minutes of work. Thats awesome, but in reality you wont get that and you just gotta play it smart and rely on volume...you gotta think that in a perfect uber case you pick and drop off someone and they are ready for you...and in a given hour...you have 60 minutes, which you can try to make 6 full healthy picks up that can come out to 60 dollars, but then you factor wait time, traffic and so forth and you may take that potential down to 40 dollars...but you never know....

To be honest, uberGTA... i worked in many companies. I dont call people troll or name call on forums...but I have worked in companies where someone had a speech to over 10,000 members saying they will get less benefits and pay out and have the audience clap. I sat there confused... thinking is this guy trying to **** me over?

I then realized that its life and you cant do much about it. You gotta grab the bull by the balls and hold the horns and ride it out dude....
In real-life, theres those who cry and those who sell the criers tissue to blow there noses on...
and clearly, your the one who is lining up a lot and buying the tissue papers...we're just here selling it, bro!

And i can do this full time, not a problem. But I do go to school and currenltly have a high debt. I can forgot uber and work full time as well (doing my masters), but I know that its either work that will fail or school...so now i can dictate my own hours. I was thinking of going out tonite...then i was like...mehh.. just finish the projects for may and get a head start on school....
If i had to do that with my boss, id get smacked. My boss is myself!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Uber on boards a ton of drivers to ensure customers get rides but they should also limit the amount online at a given time, if to many drivers are on you join a que and when someone logs out you move up. When to many drivers are logged in it becomes pointless taking a ride an hour for $7 net before expenses.


----------



## Kappa21 (Mar 18, 2015)

limepro said:


> Uber on boards a ton of drivers to ensure customers get rides but they should also limit the amount online at a given time, if to many drivers are on you join a que and when someone logs out you move up. When to many drivers are logged in it becomes pointless taking a ride an hour for $7 net before expenses.


Listen, its like having 5 stores in a a small block selling say....a pack of cigarettes.... 
Which one will you buy it from? 2 convenience stores, 1 Supermarket, 1 Gas Station and 1 Drug store...........
All range in prices.... the customer experience may be different...... but everyone sells...hopefully


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Kappa21 said:


> Listen, its like having 5 stores in a a small block selling say....a pack of cigarettes....
> Which one will you buy it from? 2 convenience stores, 1 Supermarket, 1 Gas Station and 1 Drug store...........
> All range in prices.... the customer experience may be different...... but everyone sells...hopefully


But it has proven that demand is not there at least not for the driver to make a profit enough to stick around.

What normally happens in the scenario you presented is those without corporate backing are normally pushed out of the market. This is what happens when Walmart comes to town but now instead it is a Walmart on every corner willing to give you the same thing for the same price and no ability to choose which store you go to.


----------



## Kappa21 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ive worked with Convienience store people. 
its there own investment and time...
they work crazy hours but on average the small korean type mom and pop store can generate like 150,000-200,000 and theres soooooooo many of them. 
Wal Mart sells everything but there is open competition as well. If you are on a given time set from 9 to 5 you may make less than what you wanted to make.... but if you can push it from say 7-8PM you can geneate more...again maybe the Supermarket sucks at selling cigaettess...gas station is more convinient than the 2 C-Stores and the C-store is cheaper than the other and the other one is just a mean guy.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Cities have zoning 
Only so many like bussines are allowed 
Reagulation ?


----------



## subliminal (Apr 21, 2015)

limepro said:


> Uber on boards a ton of drivers to ensure customers get rides but they should also limit the amount online at a given time, if to many drivers are on you join a que and when someone logs out you move up. When to many drivers are logged in it becomes pointless taking a ride an hour for $7 net before expenses.


I actually think thats a pretty damn good idea.


----------



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Cities have zoning
> Only so many like bussines are allowed
> Reagulation ?


Christ I can't even make sense of half of what you write.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberGTA said:


> Christ I can't even make sense of half of what you write.


Don't worrie most don't understand me


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberGTA said:


> Well, why not? Uber has repeatedly stated it's creating tons of full time jobs for people, and it's campaigns are geared towards declaring that financial and employment freedom awaits those who sign up to drive for Uber.
> 
> I don't even need to link the various articles and statements, we all know this to be true.
> 
> ...


Actionjax is a good bloke. He's experienced, humorous, and well-intentioned. He's just being honest. There was a time early on when a person willing to work 50 to 70 hours a week could make a living driving U/L. But those days are in the rearview. Driving U/L has become a lunch money endeavor. I, personally, am driving U/L as a form of community service.


----------



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Actionjax is a good bloke. He's experienced, humorous, and well-intentioned. He's just being honest. There was a time early on when a person willing to work 50 to 70 hours a week could make a living driving U/L. But those days are in the rearview. Driving U/L has become a lunch money endeavor. I, personally, am driving U/L as a form of community service.


LMAO experienced my ass. Nothing more than a self-important deluded windbag who loves the sound of his own posts a little too much.

But you guys can have fun like-ing each other to death.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Kappa21 said:


> Ive worked with Convienience store people.
> its there own investment and time...
> they work crazy hours but on average the small korean type mom and pop store can generate like 150,000-200,000 and theres soooooooo many of them.
> Wal Mart sells everything but there is open competition as well. If you are on a given time set from 9 to 5 you may make less than what you wanted to make.... but if you can push it from say 7-8PM you can geneate more...again maybe the Supermarket sucks at selling cigaettess...gas station is more convinient than the 2 C-Stores and the C-store is cheaper than the other and the other one is just a mean guy.


I owned a convenience store, it is a cut throat business and profits suck on cigarettes, everything else you are nickle and dining for sure my profit may be 40% on some items but when it costs $1.50 you have to sell thousands to make any kind of money after paying your insurance, licenses,etc. Throw in the big chain like a wawa moving in down the street and you are out of luck. The only good thing about it is that it is a mostly cash business so you can hide stuff but don't get caught.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

There are people who 1) know Uber does not work as a full time job; and 2) are happy that Uber is destroying the taxi industry. How they sleep at night, I don't know.

The belief that Uber is creating jobs is a joke. If anything it's destroying jobs... because prior to Uber some people in society did make a living being a ride for hire, but in a post-Uber world those people have to find another way to make a living.

Thanks Uber. And thank you to those people that are happy about this. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberGTA said:


> LMAO experienced my ass. Nothing more than a self-important deluded windbag who loves the sound of his own posts a little too much.
> 
> But you guys can have fun like-ing each other to death.


Oooo, anger issues, huh?

And for the record, we don't how much experience your ass has, but we're none too interested either. Just sayin'.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Interesting times for sure


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I love this thread...It's idiotic. Here's a guy who begins his rant by quoting Uber's statement that they create full time jobs and then gripes that he can't make a living because of the part time "poachers". Without writing a novel, here's the summary:
1. You believed something Uber said. That's a rookie mistake.
2. You have a victim mentality and like to blame others for your shortcomings. In this case, the evil part time poachers.

Maybe it's time to go back to school, get some skills and get a real job with benefits. After that, you can Uber part time. Blaming part timers because you can't realize your dream of becoming a full time Uber driver sounds like you have set the bar too low for your life. Stop acting like a victim. Take responsibility for your life. UberJax and other part timers are not the reason you can't make enough money to survive.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

subliminal said:


> To be fair to uber I believe one of the reasons why they have to hire a ton of drivers is because the drivers have no set schedule and because of that a high number of drivers are needed to assure that there is enough coverage. If they limited the amount of drivers they would have a problem if everyone just decided not to go to work one day.


As soon as you get to a large enough number of drivers (I'm not sure what that number is, probably somewhere in the 200-1000 range) it's actually fairly predictable as to how many will be on the road at any given time of day. They have taken the approach of letting customers handle quality control rather than doing it themselves which is more expensive. So onboard new drivers at a fairly rapid rate knowing that 80% of them won't make it or do a meaningful number of trips rather than select and train a smaller number. It's all about the economics.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberGTA said:


> LMAO experienced my ass. Nothing more than a self-important deluded windbag who loves the sound of his own posts a little too much.
> 
> But you guys can have fun like-ing each other to death.


With all due respect, every market, location within that market and every driver/car combination will yield different results. The erratic nature of Uber and it's schizophrenic changing of the playing field make it very difficult to count on for a steady income. As a result, if you treat this as a field subject to game theory is to pick a strategy that's optimal for the individual. For most of us that is to take an opportunistic approach and work only the most lucrative hours (maybe 10 or 20 hours) while others might find a nice niche working at 5 am when business travelers might be going to the airport. It all depends and your mileage will vary. By all means, figure it out for yourself and try to make it work. For me, full time would never work because I don't trust Uber and simply can't make enough consistently to replace my full time job.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

A full time living from UBER may be possible, but I haven't seen it. I think that window is mostly closed in the established markets. NY, SF, and DC may be exceptions.

And, going forward, UBER is obviously not interested in policies that will enable the full-timers.

The system has evolved into one that favors a part-time driver. Very part-time (5-10 hours per week)

UBER will have millions of drivers soon. 

Current world-wide numbers are not known, but 5-600 thousand is a reasonable guess. There's roughly 200,000 in the US already.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

stuber said:


> A full time living from UBER may be possible, but I haven't seen it. I think that window is mostly closed in the established markets. NY, SF, and DC may be exceptions.
> 
> And, going forward, UBER is obviously not interested in policies that will enable the full-timers.
> 
> ...


Well so far Travis has achieved 20% of his goal.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

uber is goods for part time, in between jobs, etc. i wouldn't do it for full time because there is no pension. unless you plan to drive until you die.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Pension? Huh? Is that one of them little houses in Europe that people rent out like a hotel?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think it has to do with your market. I do this as my primary source of income. In 2 weeks , I drove 990 miles and made about 1800 gross. This includes about 100 personal miles driven with the app on. Both weeks were less than 40 hours. That's a bit more than normal, but not excessively so. My market hasn't had rate cuts. I'm guessing it's because we've no competition and too few drivers.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I think it has to do with your market. I do this as my primary source of income. In 2 weeks , I drove 990 miles and made about 1800 gross. This includes about 100 personal miles driven with the app on. Both weeks were less than 40 hours. That's a bit more than normal, but not excessively so. My market hasn't had rate cuts. I'm guessing it's because we've no competition and too few drivers.


Good for you, $1.50 a mile + .25 a minute is not bad. I hope it lasts for you but enjoy it while you can and don't make any plans with expectations because while they probably won't cut the rates if Lyft isn't operating there, they will try as hard as they can to sign on drivers even if it floods the market because it doesn't cost them anything.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm in a unique location. A college town about an hour from a city. Most of the college kids are either too young to drive, have too old of cars, or don't want to give up their weekends to make money. I think it's a town of 25k people with the same number again of students.


----------



## Rethink402 (May 4, 2015)

Part time works for me, but I don't do it full time. The fares simply aren't high enough anymore.


----------

